# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Euro Laundry Cupboard

## Starky

Hi all! 
Currently renovating my bathroom and next on the list is the laundry cupboard.  I don't have a seperate room so the washing machine needs to hidden in a cupboard.  Problem is I need a cupboard 70cm deep by 120cm wide for it to hide in.  All flatpacks seem to stop at 58cm depth.  I have a quote for a custom job ($1100 + GST and delivery) but short of winning lotto thats not going to happen. 
Any suggestions (Alternate suppliers etc) would be welcome. 
Vanity is gloss white so I'd like to match somewhat! Bathroom is tiled floor to ceiling (2400), standard Perth concrete floors and single brick walls! 
Starky

----------


## Bonner & Hayes

Go to a few other cabinet makers and find out what are the biggest sheets there saw can cut. With your 1st quote they probably only use 1200mm wide sheets so you can only get 1 rip per sheet. Try to find someone that can cut 1800mm wide sheets so you get 2 rips per sheet. Also with your quote what do you actually get for that price?

----------


## an3_bolt

Just on a side note - regarding waterproofing and draining your laundry - I did a euro laundry in our place not that long ago. Placed it at the end of the kitchen. I am very glad I went above and beyond what is required by  AS3740 for waterproofing and the BCA regarding wastes. 
Our old front loader washer a little while ago - some how (still did not work out how) sucked a pair of the Mrs pantyhose down into the filter and blocked the washer. result was a washer full of water......! 
Simply had to open the drain plug at the bottom and let all the water out onto the floor. This is because:
1. Made a proper sand cement bed and graded all to a central waste
2. Waterproofed entire floor and up the walls a little.
3. Tiled the complete lot.
4. Waste is a proper 100mm with a pot gully stand alone into the waste system (the sink uses another line to the waste).
5. To be able to charge the waste in the floor I used a mixer tap that has the retractable cord.
6. The front of the cupboard has a an aluminium angle water stop.
7. Front doors to the cupboard are bifold to allow proper access to sink and washer and drier. 
So apart from the cabinet size - there could be a little more to consider if you haven't crossed it yet. 
Cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

an3-bolt beat me to it, waterproofing of a laundry is part of the standards, a Erro laundry needs more protection because of the small floor area. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

I was thinking. Instead of getting cupboards made up, how about framing up the built in cupboard and using appropriate wet area materials and waterproofing standards. Then hang sliding doors. You would only have to have the doors made up.

----------


## manofaus

dammit, so what are the regs for a euro laundry in regards to waterproofing? sorry to hijack... how high does the water stop have to be? I was going to tile the floor under the washing machine and provide a waste. the aluminium water stop was going to extend about 10mm above the tiles. 1 row of tiles at the bottom of the laundry. Will this suffice?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> dammit, so what are the regs for a euro laundry in regards to waterproofing? sorry to hijack... how high does the water stop have to be? I was going to tile the floor under the washing machine and provide a waste. the aluminium water stop was going to extend about 10mm above the tiles. 1 row of tiles at the bottom of the laundry. Will this suffice?

  On a concrete floor, seal the wall to floor joint and install a water stop at the opening. 
On a timber or suspended floor, seal wall to floor and water stop as above also seal full floor. 
It's also a very good idea to install a floor waste, according to insurance companies the laundry is the most common cause of internal flooding damage. 
Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

And villaboard to all walls?

----------

